# We Knew It Was Coming



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

But that doesn't make it easier to let go. We lost our two JRTs within 3 months of each other to cancer. Jessie, our little girl, was 15 yrs, 7 mos. She had developed what was thought to be a benign lipoma located on her throat. As it grew, it basically started to strangle her. We were able to have it debulked in March of 2021. It grew back in 9 months. But she took the first surgery so well and was so perky otherwise, we opted to try again. It had gone, or already was, malignant. She did not tolerate the 2nd surgery well and we knew this was it. It grew back in 3 months and definitely was taking a toll on her. We kept her on pain meds until those were no longer effective then made the call.
Ty, our male, developed a hard lump on his right front leg very close to the time Jessie was going. It started to grow and his leg started to swell. A visit to the vet confirmed what we suspected. We were told of the options, x-rays to determine how much of the bone was involved, amputation, etc. We said no. Not on a 15 yr, 9 month old dog. He had paid his dues. He was given 2 to 6 weeks and, given meds, lasted 2. Mentally he was still with us but we could no longer control the pain and simply couldn't justify putting him through more. That was absolutely, positively the hardest, most gut-wrenching decision we have had to make with any of our pets. 
They weren't GSDs, so maybe not appropriate to post here. But losing them is the reason I am on this forum: to learn as much as we can about our future addition to the family so we can do justice to him, enabling him to live up to his potential and become what we have already experienced in our dogs: wonderful, delightful, confident companions.








Photo taken in Livingston, MT, by the Yellowstone River in 2015, in the prime of their life.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Of course it's totally appropriate to post about it here.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is absolutely OK. If anyone understands how devastating this is, we do. We literally get addicted to our furry buddies and when they are gone, not only is our routine messed up, not only do we miss building more memories, we go through withdrawal. All those fell good hormones we get from working with out dogs are washing away and we cry and cry and find it hard to breath.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I empathize with you, been there done that, too many times, it's never easy. I've never had a JRT, but our "Lucky" is part JRT, what a happy, energetic, friendly dog he is, though he is slowing down since he's older. It's quite appropriate to share any and all stories here, GSD or not.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry for your losses. Of course it's appropriate to post here. We definitely understand and empathize.

We lost 3 dogs in a year. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your losses. 
I too don't see any problem with you posting.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you all so very much. I have found so much compassion expressed on this site on other threads. You know you will have to deal with this when you have animals. As one poster said on another grieving page, it is the price you pay for having them in your life. But, man....


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss!! My nextdoor neighbor has 2 JRTs and I think they are expecting their old one to not last a whole lot longer. 

Sometimes I get teary-eyed just thinking about losing Willow. I can only hope for anything remotely close to 15 years with her (12, really, since she was 3 when I got her). My childhood dog was a shepherd mix and lived to be 16, and I was away at college when he died. It was still a punch to the gut. I read somewhere that losing your dogs can be harder than losing human family. 

Big hug to you and let it be a joy to think of what an awesome life they got to live, with you, in this beautiful state.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss! It doesn't matter the breed or even the species--this is the loss of a special loved one. Last March, I lost my beloved pet bird that I raised from a baby and that I had for many, many years. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sleepsw/K9s (Jun 23, 2021)

SMcN said:


> But that doesn't make it easier to let go. We lost our two JRTs within 3 months of each other to cancer. Jessie, our little girl, was 15 yrs, 7 mos. She had developed what was thought to be a benign lipoma located on her throat. As it grew, it basically started to strangle her. We were able to have it debulked in March of 2021. It grew back in 9 months. But she took the first surgery so well and was so perky otherwise, we opted to try again. It had gone, or already was, malignant. She did not tolerate the 2nd surgery well and we knew this was it. It grew back in 3 months and definitely was taking a toll on her. We kept her on pain meds until those were no longer effective then made the call.
> Ty, our male, developed a hard lump on his right front leg very close to the time Jessie was going. It started to grow and his leg started to swell. A visit to the vet confirmed what we suspected. We were told of the options, x-rays to determine how much of the bone was involved, amputation, etc. We said no. Not on a 15 yr, 9 month old dog. He had paid his dues. He was given 2 to 6 weeks and, given meds, lasted 2. Mentally he was still with us but we could no longer control the pain and simply couldn't justify putting him through more. That was absolutely, positively the hardest, most gut-wrenching decision we have had to make with any of our pets.
> They weren't GSDs, so maybe not appropriate to post here. But losing them is the reason I am on this forum: to learn as much as we can about our future addition to the family so we can do justice to him, enabling him to live up to his potential and become what we have already experienced in our dogs: wonderful, delightful, confident companions.
> View attachment 580895
> ...


I'm so sorry for the loss of your two beautiful family members I lost my two Chi's, 17 & 16yrs old, two weeks apart, it nearly was more than I could bear. It's been five yrs and I'm still not ok with it. Bless you for sharing this with us and for being so strong! Good luck with your new furamily member!


----------

